# OPI: Nice Stems!



## zadidoll (May 14, 2011)

*OPI: Nice Stems!*

These polishes will be available for retail in June but pro card holders can order them now though several different wholesalers.
 




This is a limited edition polish and once sold out that it, all gone.
 










Left to right: Play the Peonies, I Lily Love You, Come to Poppy, Be a Dahlia Wonâ€™t You?

Retail: $8.50 (0.5 oz)

There is also a mini set that retails for $12.50.
1 - Play the Peonies Nail Lacquer 1/8oz mini
1 - Come to Poppy Nail Lacquer 1/8oz mini
1 - Be a Dahlia Wonâ€™t You? Nail Lacquer 1/8oz mini
1 - I Lily Love You Nail Lacquer 1/8oz mini


----------



## kayjay (May 15, 2011)

I really do not need another pink...but I really like Come to Poppy...and the name is cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (May 15, 2011)

I'm confused. I only see three colors. What's the name of the one in the middle? It's gorgeous!


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm confused. I only see three colors. What's the name of the one in the middle? It's gorgeous!


 

 Play the Peonies



 I Lily Love You



 Come to Poppy



 Be a Dahlia Wonâ€™t You?


----------



## jeanarick (May 15, 2011)

Thank you Zadi!!! The one I'm loving is "Be a Dahlia Won't you". It's soooooooo pretty!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 16, 2011)

Have any of you had any luck getting this collection? I only want I Lily Love you since im a sucker for glittery stuff.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 16, 2011)

ooh I love both those last two...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

These are available at my distributor but I haven't picked them up yet.


----------



## Diava (Jun 16, 2011)

I really hope I can find the minis, I'm loving the glittery one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

I love me them mini's!

Ebay. Now. LOL!

There is also a mini set that retails for $12.50.
1 - Play the Peonies Nail Lacquer 1/8oz mini
1 - Come to Poppy Nail Lacquer 1/8oz mini
1 - Be a Dahlia Wonâ€™t You? Nail Lacquer 1/8oz mini
1 - I Lily Love You Nail Lacquer 1/8oz mini


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

Yup, there is also the mini set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The pro price is half of the retail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

Um - you trying to tell me something? LOL!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

I love any pink nail polishes! Some I'm excited!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL I could pick one up for you if it's still in stock at Cosmoprof. I've been avoiding that place since the beginning of the month since the last time I only went to look and walked out spending almost $100 on nail polish and shampoo/conditioner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even at pro prices it quickly adds up. And worse... I don't remember what I bought other than TIGI Catwalk Shampoo and Conditioner 1 liter set for $23. I think it was China Glaze but I just don't remember.


----------



## kayjay (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm between getting the minis or just Come to Poppy and I Lily Love You. I saw this post on Let Them Have Polish where she compared Be A Dahlia to ChG's 108 Degrees and they're very similar.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

If the top nail is indeed OPI and the bottom nail is China Glaze then I would say it's a 99.95% match. The only slight, and practically non-existent, difference between the two is that Be A Dahlia has a bit more blue-purple to it than 108 Degrees but again, if someone was to wear it no one would really no the difference.

China Glaze retails for $5.99, OPI retails for $8.50.

China Glaze pro price: $3 to $3.50 depending on the supplier, OPI pro price $4.25.

That said, the Tropical Island is a China Glaze limited edition collection as well and sold out at most Sally Beauty Supply stores. I still can get it through my distributor (and actually have to place an order to pick up a 2nd bottle of that particular color) but most normal retail stores have sold out.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow!  Those are gorgeous.  I'm a sucker for anything pink... lol.

And that comparison swatch - I couldn't even tell the difference.  I should have gotten 108 Degrees!  I haven't seen it around lately! 

I definitely want the minis of these... lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

I just double checked with two of the distributors that I buy from and they're now sold out of the open stock on China Glaze Island Escape (I keep calling it Tropical Island). All they have left are the full sets but at $19.50 it's still not a bad price, still all I need is just one color! LOL The Nice Stems is still available, even the cute mini pack. I just the packaging on the minis for the Nice Stems!


----------



## kayjay (Jun 17, 2011)

Luckily I already have 108 Degrees. Did you pick up the mini set yet???


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 17, 2011)

I got a call from Blooming Beauty this morning they got the nice stems collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So Im going later to get I Lily Love You


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 19, 2011)

I still want to go to Ulta and get the mini set!  Maybe tomorrow!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber204 (Jun 19, 2011)

Those are cute but I do have colors very similar already as I won a gift basket with pinks and reds a few months ago so I would only want the play the peonies and  I Lily Love You. How do you go about buying from a distributor sounds like you save a bit and I would buy more at once to do that in a heart beat????


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm lucky that my mother is a cosmetologist and I've worked in her salon, on and off over the years, as her bookkeeper and I'm her purchaser since she hates the internet. As a result I have access to her pro cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I end up saving my own money since I'll either go with her (such as going to Ed Wyse), give her my list of stuff I want plus the money, or just order it for myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah - a season late... but still - I just had to share!!

Today Im wearing Come to Poppy and I Lily Love You.

I have to say, while I love "come to poppy" I hate "I lily love you."  The glitter chunks are too big and ended up just making welts into the polish.  Also, if the sparkles/glitter didnt fall flat with the polish - it stayed rough to the touch, so instead of a nice smooth coat - it was very harsh/lumpy/coarse...  even after a layer of Seche Vite.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2011)

Aww! That's terrible! Wish it was better.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Sep 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah - a season late... but still - I just had to share!!
> 
> ...


This sucks, I like I Lily Love You. I just wear it over black.. 2 coats and I have no problem with it =


----------



## Diava (Sep 25, 2011)

Here are my swatches of the Nice Stems Collection

*Play The Peonies*





Come To Poppy





Be A Dahlia Won't You





I Lilly Love You





I opted for the minis collection, but I'm very tempted to get a big I Lilly Love You, it really is gorgeous, looks like confetti on the nails.


----------

